# Fein Review of the Multimaster



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Are they pricy?


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I did buy one and have used it in every project I've done since fall.


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

You can get a reconditioned one at Toolking for about $170. I bought mine reconditioned and the only thing that was wrong with it was that the metal box it came in was scratched. Everything was still in the original packaging. At the time (November) Toolking has just gotten a whole pallet of them from Fein.


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

The XLS is $239 here:
http://www.toolking.com/Fein_Multimaster_MSXE6362XLS.aspx
The basic one is $179.
I'd go with the XLS cause it comes with all the extra sanding attachments and blades.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I've had mine for seveal years now and would not part with it. I was removing old tile under base boards with it a couple of days ago. Today I cut out boxes in drywall for electrical. The other day I trimmed the back side of door moldings where the frames were not flush with the surrounding wall.

Regards

Bob


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Sounds like a Dremel tool on steroids.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Did I mention you can cut steel, copper and plastic pipe plus ceramic tile?
You can detail sand with it better than most tools out there.
It will remove grout from between tiles.
You can flush cut flooring even after it's installed.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Also removes petrified window caulking in the wink of an eye, all without causing cracks or breaks in the glass.
But wait - there's more! Removes and finish sands flaking paint for smooth re-painting. It uses the same action that a Doctor's cast removal saw uses, so it's safe for delicate tissues as well.

And if you buy one within the next 365 days you'll get my own personal *cyber pat-on-the-back* for buying a bitchin' tool at no additional charge! Don't wait another minute!

Seriously, this is a wonderful tool.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

I've had one for years and love it.
Nice review.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I was at a wood show on the weekend and saw one in action. Sure looked like a handy tool to have.


----------

